# So I bought some stuff from Uniqlo, and thought I'd share some sizing observations.



## Pink and Green

Ordered a few things from Uniqlo, and was tortured by the sizing. Measured stuff I had, and in many cases just couldn't make things jive with their measurements. Read several threads, couldn't decide what to do. Here are my experiences and evaluations. I ordered a navy cardigan in medium, washed white polo in medium, thick hoodie in medium, regular fit jeans in 32 x 32, medium T-shirt (dry pack).

I am a size 40 chest, about 5'7". Not fat but not skinny as a rail. Wide shoulders, narrow waist. Some stuff either hasn't been worn (it's freezing) or is being laundered, but it's all been worn. Here we go:

T-shirt. Comfy, thin, lightweight. We'll see how small it gets after laundering, but seems decent in sizing...for now.

Cardigan - the medium is a nearly snug medium. God help you if you washed it.

Jeans - thus far the best of the bunch. Puts levi's near-paper denim to shame. Comfy, and a slim-ish fit (for the American market) even at "regular fit". 

Sweatshirt: To say this is a medium is either a lie, or no one who owns it will ever, ever wash it. Snug, fits almost like a sausage casing. Next time I would go with a large or even extra large. My wife wants to lay claim to it as it fits her, but I'm considering sending it back. 

All told, it's good stuff for people who aren't carrying a bunch of extra pounds, but the agonizing on the various forums about small or medium is largely silliness. If you want it to fit well and be washed regularly, you're going to need to size up. For instance, I am a true medium in most things that aren't vanity sized. In vanity sizing (nearly everyone now) I'm a small. Land's End, and other companies call their polo shirts a 36-38 which is nuts for a small, but Uniqlo clearly means it on their sizing.

If you are a normal build American, size up. Figured this might help someone trying to order, as I sure wondered if the stuff would be too big. Also, little tip for ordering: find what you like, and then wait for your size to get in stock. It took me around 2 weeks to spot everything available at the same time online - the jeans being the toughest one to snag.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## weibaby

Is Uniqlo Japanese? Then you definitely have to size up 1 or even 2 to fit.


----------



## AncientMadder

*So I bought some stuff from Uniqlo, and thought I'd share some sizing observati*

Thanks for sharing, Pink and Green. I had a different experience with my first order, which, as it happens, arrived in the mail just a few hours ago.

The prices are so good, and I've lost some weight recently (6'2", 185 lbs now, down from 210), so I hoped Uniqlo could become a source for cheap, casual basics in a slimmer cut. My trial order:

-blue oxford cloth button down shirt, size L
-"vintage" khaki chinos, 35/34
-gray crew neck sweatshirt, size L
-argyle socks (ordered to reach the free shipping price)

The whole lot ran me just a hundred bucks. Sadly, only the sweatshirt worked out for me. I was worried the items might be too slim, but it turns out the shirt isn't even as slim as my 16 35 Brooks Brothers slim OCBDs. It's also longer than my Brooks OCBDs; I had hoped it would be short enough to wear untucked this summer. Similar story re: fit with the chinos (which are untapered).

Not bad goods for the price, but not what I expected fit-wise after hearing about Uniqlo's supposed slimmer cuts. I was hoping for something similar to Brooks Brothers extra slim fit. I'd try sizing down with the shirt but worry that it would then be too small in the shoulders and sleeves.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I weigh 120 pounds, and a Uniqlo small fits me well but closely(the OCBD I bought shrank a little so it's just under a 15-3, so it's not as wearable with a jacket ).

I'm likely to try a medium in sweaters and shirts -- though on their website, they sell shirts in exact sizes.


----------



## Pink and Green

AncientMadder said:


> -gray crew neck sweatshirt, size L
> 
> The whole lot ran me just a hundred bucks. Sadly, only the sweatshirt worked out for me. I was worried the items might be too slim, but it turns out the shirt isn't even as slim as my 16 35 Brooks Brothers slim OCBDs. It's also longer than my Brooks OCBDs; I had hoped it would be short enough to wear untucked this summer. Similar story re: fit with the chinos (which are untapered).
> 
> Let me know how the sweatshirt fits, it's high on my want list. However, because of the tiny size of the hoodie, I was almost going to go XL on the sweatshirt. Maybe L after all.
> 
> Not bad goods for the price, but not what I expected fit-wise after hearing about Uniqlo's supposed slimmer cuts. I was hoping for something similar to Brooks Brothers extra slim fit. I'd try sizing down with the shirt but worry that it would then be too small in the shoulders and sleeves.


Been wearing the jeans which I love, but just got ready to wash them - and the instructions say "line dry." Look, I've been to Japan, it's a great place, but dryers are all over the place in America, and it should probably be able to withstand that. But after the nightmare I went through with Levis Shrink to Fit (find arcane measurements that may fit you! Spend $50 a pop getting it wrong!) I would rather not shrink these. Maybe I'll order a little bigger in the waist next time to run them through the dryer.

Also, could you tell me how the return process goes? I've been curious about that too. I want to return my hoodie, but don't want to give them $7 of the price to do it.


----------



## Spin Evans

P&G, what is the rise on their jeans like? Comparable to 501's? I recently came across one of the last pairs of RL Rugby jeans that were advertised as having a "longer rise," but they still sit below my hip bones. :mad2:


----------



## Bjorn

*So I bought some stuff from Uniqlo, and thought I'd share some sizing observa...*



Pink and Green said:


> Been wearing the jeans which I love, but just got ready to wash them - and the instructions say "line dry." Look, I've been to Japan, it's a great place, but dryers are all over the place in America, and it should probably be able to withstand that. But after the nightmare I went through with Levis Shrink to Fit (find arcane measurements that may fit you! Spend $50 a pop getting it wrong!) I would rather not shrink these. Maybe I'll order a little bigger in the waist next time to run them through the dryer.
> 
> Also, could you tell me how the return process goes? I've been curious about that too. I want to return my hoodie, but don't want to give them $7 of the price to do it.


Denim doesn't take well to being dried in the dryer in my experience, not the better stuff anyway. Flat or line dry.


----------



## Trip English

This is true. Denim should be washed as sparingly as possible and line dried. 

My experience with Uniqlo jeans has been surprisingly good. I had been a longstanding Levi's stalwart, but as their sizing and quality becomes more erratic Uniqlo has emerged as a decent supplier of denim and other staples. I'm lucky enough to live near NYC and work in the city frequently so I can take my time to explore the sizing. I've also found their merino wool cardigans to be a good buy. Nice and thin for wear under sport coats.


----------



## Pink and Green

The rise is interesting. Lower than I'm used to (501), but higher than American Eagle or most trendy jeans. After you wear them for a bit they are OK, you get used to it. I enjoy the fact that they mean what they say in sizing. I'm a 32 and the 32 fit like a 32 should, unlike Gap's "add an inch or two or three" to their vanity sizing. I washed the jeans and then dried them on a bar in my laundry room. Should they be OK fit wise I just won't wash them for some time after this. I may size up 1" on the next pair just in case, as I'm gaining a little weight (treadmill comes next week).


----------



## Trip English

I tried a pair of Gap's selvedge jeans about 2 years ago. They weren't bad and they're still in the rotation, but the vanity sizing almost seemed like an insult. Like, "Yeah, buddy. You're a 33.'


----------



## ylkim30

I'm 6'6" with a 39" arm and a 16.25" neck. The XL sweaters fit ok, but the sleeves are short. I bought some XXL merino sweaters on clearance, and the sleeve is better, but they are too baggy.

I don't even bother with the shirts because the sleeves are going to be too short regardless.

For $10 a sweater, a decent deal. But, Uniqlo isn't nearly as slim cut as people think they are.


----------



## rlp271

I live in Korea, so I've been buying stuff from Uniqlo for a few years. The biggest problem with Uniqlo is that their sizing isn't consistent from year to year. Last year, the OCBDs may have been cut a little larger. This year, they may be cut a bit slimmer. For a couple years, I was a solid medium in their casual sport coats. They aren't the best quality, but you can knock around in them on the weekend and not worry about wrecking them. This year, I'm a large. I didn't gain any weight. My measurements haven't changed. The older sport coats I have still fit. They just slimmed down their collection for no really good reason, but they put out the exact same styles (fabric color and pattern) they put out last year. They're good for cheap basics, but the fit can be tricky year to year. That may or may not be true in the US. They put out different sizes in each market.

I was in the SoHo store last year, because I was back in the states for 3 months. I had a couple of shirts from Uniqlo and thought about getting more, because they were on sale. The US medium was very definitely a Korean large. I had to size down to a small.


----------



## Matt S

rlp271 said:


> I live in Korea, so I've been buying stuff from Uniqlo for a few years. The biggest problem with Uniqlo is that their sizing isn't consistent from year to year. Last year, the OCBDs may have been cut a little larger. This year, they may be cut a bit slimmer. For a couple years, I was a solid medium in their casual sport coats. They aren't the best quality, but you can knock around in them on the weekend and not worry about wrecking them. This year, I'm a large. I didn't gain any weight. My measurements haven't changed. The older sport coats I have still fit. They just slimmed down their collection for no really good reason, but they put out the exact same styles (fabric color and pattern) they put out last year. They're good for cheap basics, but the fit can be tricky year to year. That may or may not be true in the US. They put out different sizes in each market.
> 
> I was in the SoHo store last year, because I was back in the states for 3 months. I had a couple of shirts from Uniqlo and thought about getting more, because they were on sale. The US medium was very definitely a Korean large. I had to size down to a small.


A lot of brands are doing this. I have an older Zegna sports shirt that's a size small, but now I could never fit into a modern small. For years clothes were getting bigger to match the growing size of the average American, but now they are getting smaller than they ever were. I have some size 38 R suits, but in any fashionable brand I fit in a 40L or 42L.


----------



## Blessings

rlp271 said:


> They aren't the best quality, but you can knock around in them on the weekend and not worry about wrecking them.


I have two uniqlo sportscoats that I bought for under 50 bucks and both have become my go-to "you're going to drink too much tonight" jackets. Minimal to no padding on the shoulders, slim in the sleeves, and nipped at the waist. I would routinely consider Uniqlo's offerings if only they made the jackets slightly longer in the body.


----------

